# We Are The Recipe: Finishing & Packaging



## WeAreTheRecipe (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey Guys, what do you think of our new custom packaging ideas for We Are The Rccipe?

Custom Printed pizza box Packaging!
With simple logo print & website/email info









We also have custom printed Neck Labels.
And to keep with the food/recipe theme; custom Napkins - again with simple logo & email/website details









(picture quality isn't great...just quick photos for sample purposes)


----------



## 10sJunkie (Jun 5, 2012)

Love it !!!!


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

Super Cool!!!


----------



## OMGCowgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

LOVE the pizza box idea!!!!!!!!! GREAT BRANDING and marketing!!!

Not too sure about the napkin part but love how it goes with the theme!


----------



## PrattPlus (Aug 24, 2012)

Pizza box style is very clever!


----------



## Teestretcher (Sep 7, 2012)

I have been looking at doing the same thing in my marketing as well.
1) Do you purchase blank boxes and print them yourself? I was going to screen print blanks. 
2) how are they holding up in shipping? I was looking at pizza boxes at Sam's Club, look a little thin. 
Looks really good from the pics.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Great idea!!


----------



## WeAreTheRecipe (Jun 17, 2012)

Teestretcher said:


> I have been looking at doing the same thing in my marketing as well.
> 1) Do you purchase blank boxes and print them yourself? I was going to screen print blanks.
> 2) how are they holding up in shipping? I was looking at pizza boxes at Sam's Club, look a little thin.
> Looks really good from the pics.


Yeah, I purchase them blank & just screen print them. The only thing to look out for is because the pizza boxes are made with corrugated card, it can lead to imperfections in the print (nothing major though).

The Kraft pizza boxes at Sams Club look to be around the same thickness I use, & haven't had any problems in transit, even internaionally.


----------



## shawgat (Dec 16, 2007)

Awesome idea! Please share any feedback received from your customer/fan base!


----------



## soleapparel (Dec 1, 2012)

Really nice packaging! I've seen the pizza boxes been done before though.


----------

